# Gaggia MDF stepless mod without teflon



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi there

I would like to make the stepless mod to my Gaggia MDF but I have red here to not use the teflon tape system, otherwise this guy suggest to use it's way and posted a like to coffegeek forum which is not working right now. I think that i make the stepless mod by using a rubber washer I think. Is there anyone who can explain correctly what is done with this mod?

My other concers is the way to adjust the zero level, I have seen that many screw the upper brass holding burr to the end, then turn on the grinder and unscrew the upper brass part until it stops make metal noise so they know that the burr are not touching anymore. It work but I really think that even for 2 second you are going to ruin the sharpening of the burr ( which I have just bought new). Is there any better method?

Thanks.


----------

